# WinCC Variable TIME



## thotrix (14 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

suche eine C Funktion um eine Variable TIME in WinCC 7 darstellen zu koennen. Die auf der Homepage von Siemens angebotene ist fuer V6 SP3 und funktioniert unter V7 nicht mehr.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## georg_demmler (15 April 2009)

Hallo,

kann ja sein, das ich das falsch verstehe - aber das TIME-Format ist doch eigentlich nur eine 32-Bit Zahl. Nur das halt der eingegebene Wert im TIME-Format als ms dargestellt wird.

Wir haben in unserem WinCC-Projekt die Variable als "Vorzeichenloser 32-Bit Wert" deklariert und in der SPS im DB als TIME-Format deklariert.

Und bei Bedarf kann man ja noch normieren (z. B. Sekunden).

Mfg

Georg


----------



## thotrix (15 April 2009)

Das ist richtig. Wie bekomme ich aber den in einem DB als Time abgelegten Wert in WinCC zur Anzeige. Ich brauche die sec und ms ( xx,xxx )


----------



## georg_demmler (17 April 2009)

Hallo,

war leider gestern unterwegs. Folgender Lösungvorschlag:

Du erzeugst ein E/A-Feld, Feldtyp Ausgabe, Ausgabeformt 9999,999 (als Beispiel) und als Ausgabewert ein 'Dynamik Dialog'.

In dem Dynamik Dialog trägst du in Ausdruck / Formel --- 'Deine Variable' / 1000.0 --- ein und als Datentyp 'direkt'. Hier wird die Variable einfach durch 1000 geteilt. Und nun erscheinen deine ms als x,xxx sec in dem Feld.

Bei Fragen halt wieder melden.


----------



## thotrix (17 April 2009)

Hallo,

funktioniert soweit, bekomme jedoch nur die Sekunden dargestellt, die zehntel und hundertstel sind immer "0".

Vielen Dank erstmal, vielleicht gibt es ja dafuer auch noch eine Loesung.


----------



## georg_demmler (17 April 2009)

Hallo,

wie schaut denn der Wert im Datenbaustein aus. Sind den da die entsprechenden Werte (zentel und hundertstel) ungleich null.

Man kann aber auch bei laufender WinCC-Applikation und angewählter Seite mit dem entsprechenden E/A-Feld in den WinCC-Explorer gehen und dann mit der Maus auf die entsprechende Variable. Dabei öffnet sich ein Feld und man sieht den Wert der von/zur SPS kommt/geht.

Bei Bedarf kann ich ja noch mal meine WinCC Applikation zumailen.


----------



## thotrix (20 April 2009)

Hallo,

die Werte im DB sind ungleich 0. Habs jetzt mit einer C-Aktion zum laufen bekommen. Nun werden alle gewuenschten Daten dargestellt.
Vielen Dank !


----------



## thotrix (20 April 2009)

Andere Frage, habe noch 4 vorzeichenlose 16 Bit Variablen. Prozesswert im WinCC Explorer zb. 1245, also vierstellige Zahlen. Diese sollen mit Kommastelle dargestellt werden, also 124,5. Bekomme ich auch nicht hin.


----------



## Kai (20 April 2009)

Siehe die folgende Siemens-FAQ:

ID9396564 WORD-Prozesswert mit Nachkommastellen in WinCC darstellen

Gruß Kai


----------



## thotrix (20 April 2009)

Vielen Dank, ich hatte es auch gerade gefunden....


----------

